# What breed is my kitten?



## BubbyWubby (May 8, 2021)

The people who I adopted him from told me he is a Russian Blue. When I took him to the vet, the veterinarian said "I'm not sure what he is, we don't classify cats based on breed here unless they are an obvious breed like Siamese. I'd just call him a domestic shorthair." That answer seemed lazy to me.

I wasn't sure so I tried to do some research and I came across Korat, Russian Blue, Chartreux, or just a regular gray cat. Which do you think he is? His brother looked identical to him. His coat is one color, gray, a tiny white patch of hair is starting to develop on his chest but its very small and I think his gray color has lightened slightly since I got him. His paw pads are mauve. His eyes are gold with light green around his pupil. His facial structure is sleek almost triangle or diamond shaped. Long tail, black nose, large ears, big body for his age. He seems quite intelligent.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Looks like an RB mix to me. His eyes aren't that emerald green that RB cats have so I'd say he is a mix. Very cute!


----------



## BubbyWubby (May 8, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> Looks like an RB mix to me. His eyes aren't that emerald green that RB cats have so I'd say he is a mix. Very cute!


 Thank you! Yes I have heard that RBs only have green eyes but there's been other people who said their purebred RB had gold eyes and some have also said they start out gold and then turn to green. I'd agree with you that he probably isn't a purebred though. I love his gold eyes, I personally hope they don't change.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're welcome! How old is he? RB kittens are born with blue eyes then they change to that yellow color then at about four months they turn that emerald green color. I just read that some purebred RBs have yellows eyes for all of their adulthood but this isn't accepted in showing. As well as so much as one white hair. I do love his eyes, too! They may never change.


----------



## BubbyWubby (May 8, 2021)

He is 4 months old. His eyes havent changed since I got him at 2 months old. He has always had that green area around the gold, and the gold seems to be going strong still.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

They may change in a few days/weeks but they may still that yellow, gold color. I think that they won't change. Either way, he's a cutie!


----------



## Robb77 (May 11, 2021)

He is soo beautiful! Definitely RB roots


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Maybe some RB in its background......Most RBs have a solid plush and dense silvery grey coat, no white throat or chest.
Russian Blue Breed Standard – The Cat Fanciers' Association, Inc 
Without any registration papers from a qualified cat organization such as CFA, your sweet boy is a "Domestic Shorthair", blue in color.


----------



## MsDustBunny (Dec 28, 2020)

Look like my Smokey right down to the light white spot on the chest.


----------



## BubbyWubby (May 8, 2021)

He does! Wow, distant relatives 🐱


----------

